# 8 pounder on ft Rucker



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Stopped by the old stomping grounds from flight school and went fishing with my stick buddy on ft Rucker today on the water about 15 minutes and I nailed an 8 pounder!!! Can't seem to get my pics to upload from my iPad I will try again when I get home but I caught him on a top water popper which made it that much better. Biggest bass I've ever had in my hands!


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...3553_1097874635_3297092_1426578870_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice BIG gurl!!!! Congrats on your personal best!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Very Nice. 

Here you go.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice fish man! Congrats!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Excellent fish. Thanks for the photo!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

What time of day? Great fish!


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Just before dark I was actually wearing my suit pants and wing tip shoes my stick buddy from flight school called and asked me to come meet him at the dock as I just happened to be in the area....


----------

